# Grassroots Tip Protest



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Let's make it a grassroots protest...Every Uberx driver should write "TIP YOUR UBERX DRIVER" on the restaurant copy of receipt when you dine out. Spread the word..............Keeping drunks off the road and safe rides home in personal vehicles are worth a TIP. How much is your life worth? Isn't that cause more worthy of a TIP than getting food delivered to my table????
LIKE AND SHARE


----------

